# Boss Vape



## franshorn

So I did a bit of a search and can't seem to find anything on Boss Vape.

The do mostly TFA, and their prices are good compared to the other online DIY supply stores.

Has anyone ordered stuff from them though? Are they legit?
https://bossvape.co.za


----------



## RichJB

I did an order of TFA, bottles and VG from them. All products were as I expected and delivery was as prompt as other online vendors.


----------



## AndreP80

RichJB said:


> I did an order of TFA, bottles and VG from them. All products were as I expected and delivery was as prompt as other online vendors.




Were you satisfied with their flavours RichJB?


----------



## RichJB

Yes. They appear to be legit and authentic flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have ordered from them as well. Good service. Good pricing. Overall a good experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

ivc_mixer said:


> I have ordered from them as well. Good service. Good pricing. Overall a good experience.


Same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreP80

Andre said:


> Same here.


Thanks all. I have ordered from them before. And their prices are really much lower than other vendors. Delivery was very fast too. Most places offer free delivery on orders over R1000. Boss vape delivers free on orders over R500-00... So it's great prices and great service. Sceptical me was just wondering if it's too good to be true, but is seems there is a vendor here that really isn't out to milk the customer dry. Rare find. I'll definitely support them more

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG

Where are they located?
It must be a SA lack-of-online-trust thing when one sees a store with nothing but a cellphone for contact. 
Good prices for when I go this route though ... if I ever get to start on this vaping thing because post office I hate you.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## AndreP80

SinnerG said:


> Where are they located?
> It must be a SA lack-of-online-trust thing when one sees a store with nothing but a cellphone for contact.
> Good prices for when I go this route though ... if I ever get to start on this vaping thing because post office I hate you.


Somewhere in jhb. I'm in Durban and my order was delivered within 24 hours. 

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Awesome. Into bookmarks it goes.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder

Just to add my 2 cents. I have ordered from them before and I get an email every time the nest day from the owner thanking me for the order and everytime the delivery is very quick and on point. Will recommend them to anyone. A nice personal touch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shatter

Another 2 cents, i have never ordered from bossvape myself, but one of my clients use them exclusively and he only have good things to say, to a point that he only use them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I have ordered 10pm on a Wednesday night and the Thursday at 11am my stock arrived. Also, they are rapidly expanding on their inventory which is also great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Picked up an order from them on Monday afternoon and like a 5 min chat. They where extremely busy after the black friday madness even though they didn't really have any specials going. At their prices they don't need specials. And they recently moved premises. So things are a bit crazy. The owner says he got no plans to get a walk in retail shop going in the near future. So staying online for now.

I can say all the juices are legit and good quality and the best pricing I have found anywhere. As well as a huge range.

Will definately be my 1st stop I make when I order juices again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer

Just received my order from them today. Being in the heart of the Bushveld or rather "Tussen Niks en Nêrens" I was only expecting my parcel to arrive on Friday. Great service will definitely recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Nova69

Good service.I dont like the stickers they use on the bottles ,mine seem to all peel off.My delivery took a bit longer than usual think tcg cpt messed up


----------



## Carnival

Thanks for this!  I told my brother about Boss Vape since he likes to make his own juices.


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer

Yet again, brilliant service from Imraan at Boss Vape. Will definitely keep on recommending them.


----------



## Adephi

Just an update on Boss Vape.

They recently moved from Centurion to a laboratory in Kyalami. Delivery still R50 and free for orders above R500.

New labels that doesnt fade!

Increased inventory to include Inw and RF.

And some price drops, Cap SL R15 and FA R20.

'

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dog666

Adephi said:


> Just an update on Boss Vape.
> 
> They recently moved from Centurion to a laboratory in Kyalami. Delivery still R50 and free for orders above R500.
> 
> New labels that doesnt fade!
> 
> Increased inventory to include Inw and RF.
> 
> And some price drops, Cap SL R15 and FA R20.
> 
> '


Awesome will Check it out, Anyone requested/have a copy of their ISO certificate?


----------



## Adephi

Have not asked for it but been using them since last year November and not once had I have a problem with them.


----------



## Dog666

Ok lekker! I would rather use approved vendors that can provide proper certification like Blck vapour, TFM, Flavour world, Vape hyper and valley vapour

Maybe they should consider joinig this forum 

I see there collection is also quite weak, I like to get stuff in one place.


----------



## CashKat88

Ordered from them today for the first time, never got an email invoice or anything like that, lets see what happens


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

CashKat88 said:


> Ordered from them today for the first time, never got an email invoice or anything like that, lets see what happens


Dont worry Imraan will sort you out quick quick, maybe your order will be at your door before your email

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont worry Imraan will sort you out quick quick, maybe your order will be at your door before your email



That would be awesome if that happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

I know some banks are having trouble this week apart from the strike happening. Just been to the mall and some ATM's and card machines where not working.

Just to keep in mind

Never had a problem with Bossvape myself. He will get you your stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Adephi said:


> I know some banks are having trouble this week apart from the strike happening. Just been to the mall and some ATM's and card machines where not working.
> 
> Just to keep in mind
> 
> Never had a problem with Bossvape myself. He will get you your stuff.



Yeah for sure, the only reason i ordered from there is because this thread gave such high recommendation, I'm just used to blck vapor i guess, payment online went through so that's all good, ill probably get it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

CashKat88 said:


> Ordered from them today for the first time, never got an email invoice or anything like that, lets see what happens


I order a lot from them, check your spam folder. Actually just received an order from them this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Asterix

Humbolt said:


> I order a lot from them, check your spam folder. Actually just received an order from them this morning.


Never had a problem with Imraan either. But do check your spam/junk folder as his mails often go there with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Humbolt said:


> I order a lot from them, check your spam folder. Actually just received an order from them this morning.





Asterix said:


> Never had a problem with Imraan either. But do check your spam/junk folder as his mails often go there with me.



Thanks guys will do, the prices here at boss vape are awesome. cant wait to receive my order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Adephi said:


> Just been to the mall and some ATM's and card machines where not working.



Yeah, me too. I think there must've been a robbery at the branch I was at as the slip said "insufficient funds". Hope they get more money from HQ soon...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

ivc_mixer said:


> Yeah, me too. I think there must've been a robbery at the branch I was at as the slip said "insufficient funds". Hope they get more money from HQ soon...



No, no robbery. I just paid my bills. Money is at various "beneficiaries".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

+1 vouch for Boss Vape. I order from various DIY suppliers and Boss Vape is one of them. Always had great service from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Did anybody received their order from Boss Vape during the last few weeks?


----------



## Grand Guru

I spoke to the guy 2 nights ago. He said he’s working alone and is having 4 to 5 days backlog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I spoke to the guy 2 nights ago. He said he’s working alone and is having 4 to 5 days backlog.



Ok thanks. Ordered on Tuesday and there's no movement yet. Will give it a few more days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Imraan is quite hectic busy at the moment but things are getting better and orders should flow out normally soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Can also vouch for Boss Vape. I ordered supplies and it arrived without 1 liquid...gave him a hollar...and he sent it straight away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## V8d8man

My order has also been delayed by a week so far. 
Disappointed; If a company knows that there is a week backlog I would expect them to disclose that on their front page vs only when you start querying the late delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I have used BossVape on quite a number of occasions and their service is always top notch. 

On my last order I was informed on enquiring that there will be a delay in shipping and there was only 1 person working due to the lockdown as well as for infection control, and that couriers were also flooded which could cause a delay. I can only speak highly of them based on my personal experience. 

Maybe he should put up a notice that there will be a delay, but I think it obvious to all at this stage with everyone trying to get something delivered, and no disrespect or pointing of fingers to anyone as we all would like delivery to be a.s.a.p., but I do believe that all the merchants are doing their best in these trying times to assist us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac

Can also vouch for them. Always had swift and good service from them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Boss Vape generally delivers same day, if you order before 9am or so, else next day. However he has been very busy recently and hence there are some delays. When I spoke to him last he has about a 4-5 day backlog at the moment but he has someone assisting him to try and get the backlog sorted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB

Boss Vape is awesome. I have placed a number of orders with them during lockdown. As mentioned the lead time is a little longer but I'm OK with that. Their emails also land in my spam folder but they are quick to reply on whatsapp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Imraan was always upfront with me about the delayed delivery times as others have said. 

His backlog as of last night has gone up to almost 10 days. So be aware when you order that it will take a while to come. But it will indeed come. 

He also ships via economy so take a pill to chill.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

Same experience here. I was also told ten to twelve days. I however got a mail immediately after my order was placed, so I know he has it and will get around to it. 

I think with some suppliers you have to plan well in advance. His prices for PG and VG and flavours are really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit

I placed an order with Boss Vape on the 28th of July and no movement on the order as yet. Emails, whatsapps and call seem to go unanswered

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## SJY124

Bizkuit said:


> I placed an order with Boss Vape on the 28th of July and no movement on the order as yet. Emails, whatsapps and call seem to go unanswered



Have the same issue.
Placed and order on 5 Aug 2020 and no movement or responses


----------



## Chickenstrip

Yeah, same here. Getting a bit irritated. I have been sent a TCG tracking number that doesn't work.


----------



## Bizkuit

Tried to phone a couple of more times during the day, no answer and the user's mailbox is full. Starting to get a sneaking suspicion we are going to have to write off our orders

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Chickenstrip said:


> Yeah, same here. Getting a bit irritated. I have been sent a TCG tracking number that doesn't work.


At least you got a tracking number


----------



## SJY124

Chickenstrip said:


> Yeah, same here. Getting a bit irritated. I have been sent a TCG tracking number that doesn't work.


When did you get the tracking no., and when was your order placed @Chickenstrip ?


----------



## Chickenstrip

Bizkuit said:


> Tried to phone a couple of more times during the day, no answer and the user's mailbox is full. Starting to get a sneaking suspicion we are going to have to write off our orders


Nah, I've had many orders through Imraan. They will arrive. But the customer service is definitely subpar at the moment. I'll be switching back to Blck. 15 days since I ordered and still no package is just shitty business practice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

SJY124 said:


> When did you get the tracking no., and when was your order placed @Chickenstrip ?



I got the tracking number yesterday morning. I placed my order on the last day of July.


----------



## Grand Guru

The last time I spoke to him, he said he was working alone due to lockdown but I got my order within a few days. I bought many times from Boss Vape and their prices and service are usually excellent. I would give the guy the benefit of the doubt. He may be sick or in hospital...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

Grand Guru said:


> The last time I spoke to him, he said he was working alone due to lockdown but I got my order within a few days. I bought many times from Boss Vape and their prices and service are usually excellent. I would give the guy the benefit of the doubt. He may be sick or in hospital...



No, the issue is that he assumed he'd have stock of nicotine. Then put it up for sale on the website just to have supply issues. So we've been waiting for the nicotine to get to the lab then to him and then to us. I've been talking to him directly. I had around ten orders processed through him since the beginning of lockdown and all went smoothly until this most recent order. He is not ill, just had a supply issue. Which unfortunately has been poorly handled.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## SJY124

Chickenstrip said:


> No, the issue is that he assumed he'd have stock of nicotine. Then put it up for sale on the website just to have supply issues. So we've been waiting for the nicotine to get to the lab then to him and then to us. I've been talking to him directly. I had around ten orders processed through him since the beginning of lockdown and all went smoothly until this most recent order. He is not ill, just had a supply issue. Which unfortunately has been poorly handled.



Ah, so is it only issues with orders that have nicotine in them?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Think there is another problem. He normally answers his phone or whatsapp. I actually owe him money for things he delivered week and half ago while passing my house. Did not pay then and ordered a few more concentrates for all which I will pay on pickup, and also he has not come back to me. It is literally a few concentrates outstanding, no nic or anything and I owe him close to 1k, so I think he may be in hospital or something, also he said a family member died or is very sick

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

I got a tracking number yesterday and it's working. Ordered on 28 July. Seems like a nice guy and when I got hold of him a week ago he did say he was backlogged. I'll give him another shot in future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I’ve had numerous orders from him, and no problems. I know that he was working alone during lockdown and things took a bit longer, but I will definitely be supporting him again in future, even if it does take a bit longer until he catches up with any backlog that may have occurred because of the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Okay, so to ease everyone a bit. Yes, he is extremely busy at the moment and he usually has 3 people helping him but during lockdown he only had 1 and then this person also left one day and did not come back. I am not sure about the illness or such but I do know that in between everything else he is also moving premises since his current setup was getting a bit small.

Then as for the lockdown nic - he was completely inundated with orders and he did order (I also wanted some) but between DHL and customs he was messed around. What he should have received about 3 weeks ago as it was cleared via customs he only got end of last week. So if your order had nic in, there would have been a delay, which he now needs to catch up on over and above all the other new orders coming in.

He's a solid guy and I have ordered well over a 100 times from him in the past few years and he's always come through. Also, you will find it difficult to get better pricing. So all I ask is just give him some time and he will sort the orders out and please keep supporting him.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

and lets not implicate people on who sold what, when.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Yeah, he took a big chance selling nic during lockdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eraser

Im also waiting on an order. Placed 11aug. I hope it comes soon as i dont want to buy any more fonkong juice from the corner cellphone shop.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Eraser said:


> Im also waiting on an order. Placed 11aug. I hope it comes soon as i dont want to buy any more fonkong juice from the corner cellphone shop.


@Eraser you can get juice anywhere now... goodbye rip off juices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

Got my order this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Eraser

incredible_hullk said:


> @Eraser you can get juice anywhere now... goodbye rip off juices


Problem is the cash is low so i need to wait for it to come or month end

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Eraser said:


> Problem is the cash is low so i need to wait for it to come or month end


If you were closer to me I could have PIF'd you some juices. Alas, Harrismith vs Pta... quite the distance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit

Got a call from Imraan this afternoon, he'll be shipping my order with some slight changes, so happy to get some feed back from him

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Eraser

ivc_mixer said:


> If you were closer to me I could have PIF'd you some juices. Alas, Harrismith vs Pta... quite the distance.


Thanks for the gesture

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

Eraser said:


> Im also waiting on an order. Placed 11aug. I hope it comes soon as i dont want to buy any more fonkong juice from the corner cellphone shop.




@Eraser , Urbanfog.co.za are in Ladysmith

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SJY124

Just an update from my side.

Received my original order, and placed another order on Thursday evening, which was delivered on Friday. The backlog seems to be resolved now.


Happy days

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SJY124 said:


> Just an update from my side.
> 
> Received my original order, and placed another order on Thursday evening, which was delivered on Friday. The backlog seems to be resolved now.
> 
> 
> Happy days



Good to know. I have an order to place with them today and just came to see if there was an update on the status of Bossvape.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AnnaWatson

Please up to date with the tracking number to follow your order products and revealed the importance of this it is worth trying or not.


----------



## baksteen8168

AnnaWatson said:


> Please up to date with the tracking number to follow your order products and revealed the importance of this it is worth trying or not.









@AnnaWatson I presume that English isn't your first language (judging from your location) so I assume that google translate ROYALLY messed up that translation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

I placed an order last week and got notified that it was picked up by courier today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dreadside

I have only had good service from them and they have awesome customer support

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angelskeeper

BossVape is legit and their service has always been good!!
I'm in Cape Town and I only order my DIY flavours etc. from Imraan (BossVapes).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BurnerRSA

I for one don't think I will order from #BossVape again very soon. I placed an almost R2k order with them this month. First time client. Received my tracking no and took delivery of the parcel really quickly so no complaints on that front. But there is a couple of things as follow:


Labels on bottles were pasted really askew
Labels on bottles are smudged as if something leaked all over them.
Caps on bottles were not tighten to seal.
TFA flavours were exchanged for FW where they did not have stock it seem. (Did received 20ml instead of 10 to compensate). Nothing was mentioned about this from their side. I saw it when i booked in all my flavours.
Wife ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Boss Saltnics. Received 1 bottle PG and 1 VG
I ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Freebase. Bottles leaked because the caps were not twisted enough to seal.
Some bottles did not have a printed label on. Handwritten label.
Labels all seem to come of the bottle and dont stick.
Bottles ordered were not in ziploc bags but all caps, bottles and nozzles put in white plastic spar bag and directly into the Courier Guy parcel bag.
Their prices are cheap and that was why i ordered from them but now I feel i will rather pay R300 more and order from BLCK and i can trust my order. I have serious doubts about what i ordered from them. If the packaging is such a disaster, what about the guy that is filling these small 10ml bottles? Do he even know what he is doing and who is doing quality control checks there by them. Pics attached.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Slick

BurnerRSA said:


> I for one don't think I will order from @Bossvape again very soon. I placed an almost R2k order with them this month. First time client. Received my tracking no and took delivery of the parcel really quickly so no complaints on that front. But there is a couple of things as follow:
> 
> 
> Labels on bottles were pasted really askew
> Labels on bottles are smudged as if something leaked all over them.
> Caps on bottles were not tighten to seal.
> TFA flavours were exchanged for FW where they did not have stock it seem. (Did received 20ml instead of 10 to compensate). Nothing was mentioned about this from their side. I saw it when i booked in all my flavours.
> Wife ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Boss Saltnics. Received 1 bottle PG and 1 VG
> I ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Freebase. Bottles leaked because the caps were not twisted enough to seal.
> Some bottles did not have a printed label on. Handwritten label.
> Labels all seem to come of the bottle and dont stick.
> Bottles ordered were not in ziploc bags but all caps, bottles and nozzles put in white plastic spar bag and directly into the Courier Guy parcel bag.
> Their prices are cheap and that was why i ordered from them but now I feel i will rather pay R300 more and order from BLCK and i can trust my order. I have serious doubts about what i ordered from them. If the packaging is such a disaster, what about the guy that is filling these small 10ml bottles? Do he even know what he is doing and who is doing quality control checks there by them. Pics attached.
> View attachment 209411
> View attachment 209412
> View attachment 209413
> View attachment 209414
> View attachment 209415
> View attachment 209416
> View attachment 209417
> View attachment 209418
> View attachment 209419
> View attachment 209420
> View attachment 209421
> View attachment 209422


I would be pi$&#@ too!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

BurnerRSA said:


> I for one don't think I will order from @Bossvape again very soon. I placed an almost R2k order with them this month. First time client. Received my tracking no and took delivery of the parcel really quickly so no complaints on that front. But there is a couple of things as follow:
> 
> 
> Labels on bottles were pasted really askew
> Labels on bottles are smudged as if something leaked all over them.
> Caps on bottles were not tighten to seal.
> TFA flavours were exchanged for FW where they did not have stock it seem. (Did received 20ml instead of 10 to compensate). Nothing was mentioned about this from their side. I saw it when i booked in all my flavours.
> Wife ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Boss Saltnics. Received 1 bottle PG and 1 VG
> I ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Freebase. Bottles leaked because the caps were not twisted enough to seal.
> Some bottles did not have a printed label on. Handwritten label.
> Labels all seem to come of the bottle and dont stick.
> Bottles ordered were not in ziploc bags but all caps, bottles and nozzles put in white plastic spar bag and directly into the Courier Guy parcel bag.
> Their prices are cheap and that was why i ordered from them but now I feel i will rather pay R300 more and order from BLCK and i can trust my order. I have serious doubts about what i ordered from them. If the packaging is such a disaster, what about the guy that is filling these small 10ml bottles? Do he even know what he is doing and who is doing quality control checks there by them. Pics attached.
> View attachment 209411
> View attachment 209412
> View attachment 209413
> View attachment 209414
> View attachment 209415
> View attachment 209416
> View attachment 209417
> View attachment 209418
> View attachment 209419
> View attachment 209420
> View attachment 209421
> View attachment 209422


Now this is destroy your brand 101

apologies @BurnerRSA ... sucks when you spend hard earned cash and this is what happens

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## franshorn

Seems the business hasn't changed much then for the better. 

I also ordered from them before, way back. 

Mixed some juice some time ago and something was off. Turns out it was one of the flavours I ordered from them. 

Now it could be a shelf life thing but I have concentrates that are older than that one that doesn't have the same problem. 

Could be that the environment that the bottles were filled in aren't great, or because the bottles weren't sealed properly who knows. 

All I know is I store my concentrates in a dark cool cupboard and don't have the same problem with concentrates that came from blck or flavour world

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Munro31

I really hope he sorts this out, I dont want to oder from him as its sounding more and more dodgy, I recieved my monthly order from BLCK the next day after ordering. The concentrates in well sealed bottles in ziplock bags, the chubbies in their own sealed bags, hardware same thing, all packed neatly in box with no leaks or damage to anything. I have no doubts about the integrity of anything I bought and that is what you are paying for, peace of mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BurnerRSA

Munro31 said:


> I really hope he sorts this out, I dont want to oder from him as its sounding more and more dodgy, I recieved my monthly order from BLCK the next day after ordering. The concentrates in well sealed bottles in ziplock bags, the chubbies in their own sealed bags, hardware same thing, all packed neatly in box with no leaks or damage to anything. I have no doubts about the integrity of anything I bought and that is what you are paying for, peace of mind.



I totally agree. I ordered from Boss, Flavour Mill, Flavour World and BLCK this month and the 3 other companies stuff were as you said packed neatly in ziplocks, good quality bottles with nice labels etc...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Did you take it up with him?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Angelskeeper

I just spoke with Imraan and the guy is working alone, and also trying to move shop.
Im not saying its an excuse, but maybe have a chat with the guy before jumping to conclusions...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nova69

I have not had issues with Imi yet.He even replaced my products when TCG lost it.Not had issues with labels or smudging yet.He is a nice chap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rey_Rey

Angelskeeper said:


> I just spoke with Imraan and the guy is working alone, and also trying to move shop.
> Im not saying its an excuse, but maybe have a chat with the guy before jumping to conclusions...


I don't think anyone was jumping to conclusions, this is based on experiences and everyone's will be different.

The guy is really nice, I have dealt with him a bit during lockdown and there were issues which is/was understandable.

All I think that is lacking, is communication.
I would happily wait a few extra days if I know I'm waiting because I am going to get the right quantity and quality.

Put a banner up on your website.
Mail/whatsapp the customer if something that was available on your site is no longer available and give them options for a refund or replacement, don't just make the decision for them.

The quality of service received is what will make a customer come back or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## BurnerRSA

Angelskeeper said:


> I just spoke with Imraan and the guy is working alone, and also trying to move shop.
> Im not saying its an excuse, but maybe have a chat with the guy before jumping to conclusions...



As @Rey_Rey said, I was not jumping to conclusions. This was based on my experience and first impressions of the company I got when I received my package and saw everything. If he called, WhatsApp or even sent me an email saying that he is behind schedule and my order arrived late but in good condition, I really wouldn't have minded. 



ivc_mixer said:


> Did you take it up with him?



No, I did not. To be honest when I opened the package my first thought was to complain but my introverted brain told me not to waste the energy....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

BurnerRSA said:


> No, I did not. To be honest when I opened the package my first thought was to complain but my introverted brain told me not to waste the energy....lol


Knowing Imraan as long as I do and having dealt with him a lot, if you had contacted him, he would've done his best to sort it out.

I've had issues with him before as well, but believe me when I say, he's not the only one I have received orders from where the bottles weren't closed properly and liquid is everywhere (3 other places to be exact but I am not naming any on here) and I have received liquids incorrectly labelled (not from him, someone else) and a few other issues. But I can say he is very quick to help or sort out if he made a mistake. Chat to him, see if you can sort it. He will help where he can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My 2c worth.

I tend to operate on a two tier system, I will always give a small business at least one more chance. Multinationals, franchises, chain stores etc. deserve no leeway. They have the man/woman power to get it right the first time. They also have tons of other advantages which I won't go into detail about (yes @Hooked I know that I have a preposition at the end of the sentence but I am living on the edge }. 

A one woman/man dog/pony show has many disadvantages . Their main advantages are personal or good service and reputation. It is relatively easy to improve on service but once your reputation is challenged it is difficult to recover.

If I am sufficiently pissed off by bad service I will contact the owner first. My problem is with the company not the buying public. Most issues are easily resolved. If not, further action may be warranted. 

IMO my reaction also depends on what I have ordered or bought in store. If I am buying parts for a kidney machine and I receive faulty or inferior parts my response would be more emphatic. If I am buying a new clock or pair of socks my response to the shop would be more restrained.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My 2c worth.
> 
> I tend to operate on a two tier system, I will always give a small business at least one more chance. Multinationals, franchises, chain stores etc. deserve no leeway. They have the man/woman power to get it right the first time. They also have tons of other advantages which I won't go into detail about (yes @Hooked I know that I have a preposition at the end of the sentence but I am living on the edge }.



@Puff the Magic Dragon I see that you like to live dangerously 

I've become quite fussy about where and to whom I give my money. Where possible I support small businesses and not chain stores etc. I would rather buy doggie treats from a pet shop than from Spar, for example. A small business appreciates my money; a chain store doesn't even notice it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon I see that you like to live dangerously
> 
> I've become quite fussy about where and to whom I give my money. Where possible I support small businesses and not chain stores etc. I would rather buy doggie treats from a pet shop than from Spar, for example. A small business appreciates my money; a chain store doesn't even notice it.


It's because I'm a small business myself I will also give Boss Vape a second chance, though my experience was far worse than any others here  was a frikken comedy of errors by the end all I could do was laugh. Imraan did apologize and say I will get a freebie or two on my next order so I hope he remembers and I hope my next post here is a happy one

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

You get what you pay for. I dont mind a mistake here and there for the prices he gives. Rather than paying 30-40% more at other places and get a thankyou note. Who cares about a thankyou note? Its just marketing BS. they dont care about you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiai

I do not know if I am out of line asking this question, But From what I have seen he has the cheapest batteries. Is it the real Mcoy? Also the only shop I have seen that has 21700 5000mah batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rey_Rey

Kiai said:


> I do not know if I am out of line asking this question, But From what I have seen he has the cheapest batteries. Is it the real Mcoy? Also the only shop I have seen that has 21700 5000mah batteries.


They are, have bought the Sony vtc5s, Samsung 40T and the 30Qs before. All good and they are much cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kiai

Rey_Rey said:


> They are, have bought the Sony vtc5s, Samsung 40T and the 30Qs before. All good and they are much cheaper.


Tx will give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside

BurnerRSA said:


> I for one don't think I will order from #BossVape again very soon. I placed an almost R2k order with them this month. First time client. Received my tracking no and took delivery of the parcel really quickly so no complaints on that front. But there is a couple of things as follow:
> 
> 
> Labels on bottles were pasted really askew
> Labels on bottles are smudged as if something leaked all over them.
> Caps on bottles were not tighten to seal.
> TFA flavours were exchanged for FW where they did not have stock it seem. (Did received 20ml instead of 10 to compensate). Nothing was mentioned about this from their side. I saw it when i booked in all my flavours.
> Wife ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Boss Saltnics. Received 1 bottle PG and 1 VG
> I ordered 2x 100mg/100ml PG Freebase. Bottles leaked because the caps were not twisted enough to seal.
> Some bottles did not have a printed label on. Handwritten label.
> Labels all seem to come of the bottle and dont stick.
> Bottles ordered were not in ziploc bags but all caps, bottles and nozzles put in white plastic spar bag and directly into the Courier Guy parcel bag.
> Their prices are cheap and that was why i ordered from them but now I feel i will rather pay R300 more and order from BLCK and i can trust my order. I have serious doubts about what i ordered from them. If the packaging is such a disaster, what about the guy that is filling these small 10ml bottles? Do he even know what he is doing and who is doing quality control checks there by them. Pics attached.
> View attachment 209411
> View attachment 209412
> View attachment 209413
> View attachment 209414
> View attachment 209415
> View attachment 209416
> View attachment 209417
> View attachment 209418
> View attachment 209419
> View attachment 209420
> View attachment 209421
> View attachment 209422



I'd blow a fuse and get really nasty if this happened to me, I have had no problems with them and even when TCG broke my bottles he sorted it out and I was happy, but this is not how it should be this is disappointing and 1 bad experience will turn you away forever.
@BurnerRSA did you have a chat with them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

I have just put in an order with him, will post if the delivery and packaging went well. Very excited to start DIYing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

The Golden Cauldron said:


> I have just put in an order with him, will post if the delivery and packaging went well. Very excited to start DIYing


Did anyone buy from Bossvape recently though? Bit worried as all the posts I see is older than a year.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Yes I just placed an order last month and all went well as usual.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

Grand Guru said:


> Yes I just placed an order last month and all went well as usual.


Thanks so much for the reply. I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

A year ago he had a massive backlog, but it's been running smoothly since then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

He phoned me now and what a nice guy, got some tips as well. So far so good with this order. Super excited to start brewing.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

The Golden Cauldron said:


> He phoned me now and what a nice guy, got some tips as well. So far so good with this order. Super excited to start brewing.


Very good guy and great prices! Hope you start a good DIY journey, persistence is key!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LeislB

The Golden Cauldron said:


> He phoned me now and what a nice guy, got some tips as well. So far so good with this order. Super excited to start brewing.


Great DIY group on whatsapp. PM me your details and I'll add you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Am I just going mad or is their site down??


----------



## ivc_mixer

ivc_mixer said:


> Am I just going mad or is their site down??
> 
> View attachment 250267


Spoke to the owner and he's busy sorting it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Hosting people were doing maintenance. All back up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------

